# أحتاج بحث عن حفر الآبار



## sema80 (14 ديسمبر 2006)

أحتاج بحث عن حفر الآبار سواء آبار المياه أو البترول 
أنواع الآبار طرق وتقنيات الحفر ............ وكل ما يتعلق بها 
والله تعبت من البحث بالنت لأنه باللغة العربية .............. لحد ما لقيت هالموقع الرائع 
ان شاء الله ألاقي حد يساعدني


----------



## طارق العراقي (25 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ السائل عن ماذا تبحث بالضبط هل حفر الابار النفطيه او حفر الابار المائيه حدد لي مطلبك وان شاء الله اكون لك خير معين في المجالين وارجوا منك التحديد وليس التشعب لانه مجال واسع وكبير ولكي تعم الفائده القصوى لك مع الاعتزاز


----------



## مخلد عبد الوهاب عب (30 مارس 2010)

*بحث شامل عن الابار المائية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الى الاخ العزيز طارق العراقي .......
تحية طيبة ....
ارجو من حظرتكم مساعدتي بالعثور على بحث شامل عن الابار المائية ولكم مني فائق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ايمن اسحاق (27 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------

